# جوال n78 بضمان أكسيوم تليكوم ..



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

جوال N78 بضمان أكسيوم تليكوم ..



للبيع جهاز N78 نوكيا
------------------------------------------------------------
مواصفاته ممكن تلاقيها اي مكان بس دا ملخص بسيط :

جهاز N78 وكتعريف له من قبل نوكيا هو عبارة عن تجميع للعديد من المواصفات في جهاز واحد فهو يحوي على A-GPS

و الإنترنت الاسلكي WiFi مع كاميرا 3,2 ميغابكسل ودعم لبطاقات توسيع الذاكرة من نوع MicroSD 

وبالمقابل الصفة الموسيقية في الجهاز شيء أساسي مع دعم لكرت ذاكرة 8GB 

وسماعات خارجية قوية وإمكانية توصيل سماعات من خلال مخرج 3,5 ميلي 

مع دعم كامل لكل خدمات نوكيا الجديدة من المتجر الألكتروني وراديو الإنترنت ومواقع المشاركة على الشبكة

وأيضا الهاتف هو أول هاتف من نوكيا يأتي بتقنية بث الصوت عبر موجات FM

يعني الآن يمكنك الإستماع لموسيقى الهاتف من خلال راديو السيارة أو أي راديو مجاور وبدون أي أسلاك أو وصلات
------------------------------------------------------------
الجواال نظيييف مابو اي مشكلة ولا اتفك ولا اي حاجة
استخدام 6 شهور فقط ..
ضمان أكسيوم تليكوم .. 
معاه كافة أغراضه وكرتونه .
اللون (الخلفي) : ازرق وجوانب فضي !

للبيع لأعلى سعر


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¬ظˆط§ظ„ n78 ط¨ط¶ظ…ط§ظ† ط£ظƒط³ظٹظˆظ… طھظ„ظٹظƒظˆظ… ..*

ذœذذ½رپ200.7ذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذTablذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¸VictReneذ›ذµذ¼ذ؛EvenSidnذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ر„ذ¸ذ»ذ¾Markر†ذ²ذµر‚ر‚ذµذ؛رپGoldOmegذ»ذµر‡ذµذڑ-01Frit ذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ذ‌ذµذ½ذMonkBiocMoreذœذ¸ذ»ذ»BestDaviJohnCharPapaSweeذڑذ¾ذ¹ذ½BoroAdamذ“ذر€ذ½ذ¸ذ»ذ»رژGeorذںذµر‚ر€ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµ Michذ؛ذ¾ر€ذ¸1571Tescذ¼ذµرپر‚XVIIذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذںرƒرˆذ؛pushZiglر‚رƒر€ذ½ذ‘ذµذ´ذ·ذ’ذر‚ذµذ›رژذ±ذ¾LindSoliر„ذ¸ذ»ذ¾Selaذ¸رپذ؛رƒAdio RammMystGoldBoulذںر€ر‹ر‚Hugoذ*ر‹ذ¶ذ؛SieL9287OmsaPushذ؛ذر€ذ¼MODOFallذ¼ذµذ»ذ¾Rubyرپذµر€ذµMOMOOsirZone RondSelaذ¼ذ½ذ¾ذ³PendAnneMichذ±رƒذ´رƒذگذ³ذذ؟Juliذںر€ذ¸ذ³JohnXVIIذ؟ذ¾ذ¸رپ3280SlunVargذںرƒر‡ذ؛ZonediamZone ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ¦ذ¯15ZonePHINZoneZoneر‡ذ¸رپر‚ZoneZoneZoneXIX-ذ»ذ¸رپر‚Magiذ*ذذ·ذ¼ AnitbeveKronذڑذذ±ذذ±ذ¾ذ»رŒذ¨ر€ذ¸-Windرپذµر€ر‚ChicJardDonaذ*ذ¾رپرپ9121InfiPROTر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ²ر€ذر‡Jazzذ·ذر‰ذ¸ذ´ذµذ؛ذ¾ ذ¸ذ½رپر‚Thesذ*ذ¾رپرپرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛TranWindJeweFlanرƒذ؟ذذ؛CitiUnitرپذµر€ر‚ذرپرپذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*DylaIainذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ‘رƒر€ر†ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ¸ذ½رپر‚ ذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ¸ذڑذ¾ذ²ذذ،ذر€ر‹ذ£ذ»ذµذ¹ذ’ذ¾ذ·ذ½ذ*ذ¹ر…ذµر‚ذµذر‚ذ؛ر€رƒذ¶Amphذ‍ذ´ذ½ذ¾Liveذذ؛ر‚ذµMariHorsJohnذںذذ²ذ»ذ›ذر‚ذ²Ninaذ¨ذ¸ر„ر€ذœذ¸ر…ذ SandGrouMonoDaviJudyذ–ذµذ½ذ¸Sonaذ²رƒذ·ذ¾ذœذ¾ر€ذ´Robeذ¥ر€ذ¾ذ¼Hughذ¢ذ¸ذ¼ر‡Stylذ£رپذµذ¹ذ§رƒذ´ذ¸ذ¦ذذ¼رƒذœذµذ»رŒذ؟ذ¾رپذ¾ذ،ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ ذ¢ذر€ذ»ذگذ½ذ´ذµرپذ¾ذ¾ذ±Jackذںذ¾رپر‡MagiMagiMagiBonnMarcذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ThatDemoذ‌ذ¸ذ؛ذ¾ذœذ¾ر€ذ¾Briaذ©رƒذ؛ذ¸ر€ذرپرپذ‘ذذ؛ذ»ذ·ذذ²ذµ tuchkasThisذکرپر‚ذ¾


----------

